# Wanted - Maine Coon



## Stoaty (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi 

Just joined the forum in the hope of tracking down a Male Maine Coon that I could take in
I recently lost the last of my three cats all who have gone to the big cattery in the sky. Ash was the Daddy and a grey Maine Coon who sadly passed away last year, Bones was his Sister and an American Short hair, I let them breed and many years back and they had 6 delightful kittens but non were to follow in Daddy's footsteps and have the same coat as him. Joe was the last of the "kittens" and although he was blind in one eye he had a great life until his recent demise.
So for the first time in decades I am cat-less and it's not nice so if anyone can help I would be grateful.

I have checked most websites so please do not refer me to any more thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try these rescues

MAINE COON CAT CLUB - Rescue & Rehoming
Tel: 01706 840268 (between 7pm - 9pm only please).
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: Home Page

LONG HAIRED AND SEMI-LONGHAIRED CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Tel: 01737 353028

also try
Patsy at 
PERSIANS: RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1124730
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Pauline at 
THORNEYWOOD CAT RESCUE
Tel: 0115 8440243 / 07813 368242
Email: [email protected]
Website: HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue

Pauline at 
PERSIANS: ST. FRANCIS PERSIAN CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1080140
St. Francis Cottage, Thornborough, Near Bedale, North Yorkshire, DL8 2RQ
Tel: 01677 470344
Email: [email protected]
Web site: St Francis Persian Rescue

Jan at 
PERSIANS: POSH PUSS RESCUE
Tel: 01326 560536 
Email: [email protected]
Web address: Home

PEDIGREE CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01707 270207
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Pedigree Cat Rescue - Home Page

PERSIANS: LONDON PERSIAN RESCUE
Tel: 0207 403 7907
Email: There is an email contact form on their website, linked below. 
Website: The London Persian Rescue Centre: Rescuing Persian cats and pedigree cats, and finding suitable homes

good luck in your search


----------

